# 4th Annual W GA Open Dairy Goat Show Carrollton, GA



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Who here is attending the Carrollton, GA goat show April 25th? I was just curious. We will be there.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

We'll be there to observe and pick up a couple new goats. Can't wait!


----------

